# What are your goals for next season?



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

- To NOT buy any new gear 

Only real goal for next year is getting my goddamn foot back on track. Every tour with +1000m vert this year was just one thing: pain. I mean... I'm used to pain in that foot since forever. It hurts, you grit teeth and walk on. Fine. But that new level since last year? Urgh. It beats me. Like... it was snowing all week, high mtns would be in prime spring touring conditions... pow, FFS!!! But I don't feel the slightest urge to go touring. It's no fun. I tried.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Ride as much as I can and have fun while doing it.


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

I want to get more comfortable in the air. I was hitting some the smaller jumps just doing straight airs with the occasional Indy or Melon thrown in but not consistently. But a lot of times I would only hit one jump in the line then bitch out and go around the next ones. I also want to start rotating while in the air, I really only want to be able to do 360s max. I don't really feel like trying to be a helicopter. Just something with a little style. 

In addition to that I wasn't to be able to go down steeps by way of carving. Right now I feel good on steeper runs but there is a lot of skidded turns to keep my speed in check. I know that this is a longer term goal but I think I can get it done in the next couple of seasons! Especially if I can keep up riding 30+ days a season.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

75+ mph in control, elbow drag on heel side, resist from buying Fullbag Diamon Blade


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Next season is having fun season. No particular goals other than doing turns on the mountains. I might buy a new board of course.


----------



## alpengott (Mar 1, 2018)

Plan is to more actively hunt pow in the alps with a caravan. 
But before that I need to earn enough money that I dont have to work for some period of time


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

More days on the mountain. Ride switch better. Contrary to kosmoz I want to give in to the diamond blade lust.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Ride as much park and powder as possible. Potentially move to CO. And start snowmobiling.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Splitboard more. I just bought a Weston Big Chief and Spark Arcs to replace my old split set up. 

Take more multi day trips instead of just day tripping to VT most of the time. 

Try to convince the family to go to Jackson Hole or Big Sky around Christmas. Check out Yellowstone too.

Make a decision on whether to sell my 84 Vanagon Westfalia and buy a sprinter or to dump a bunch of money into the Vanagon. Having a vehicle that is spacious, comfortable and reliable for camping would be sweet.

I always say I'm going to work on switch riding but it never happens.

Go see a doctor about these knees.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

taco tuesday said:


> Splitboard more. I just bought a Weston Big Chief and Spark Arcs to replace my old split set up.
> 
> Take more multi day trips instead of just day tripping to VT most of the time.
> 
> ...


What size is your old split? I might know a guy looking for an entry setup... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well here goes. 

Ride less often so I ride better and have less injuries. 
Hit Japan in February, hopefully not come back with bride or husband. Really hope I don't marry a executive husband. 
Use the IKON pass at more resorts. 

See that Coffees and Carvers at Gravitee Boardshop in Copper becomes a success for them as well as a cornerstone meet and greet for Kevin and I with the fans. 

Get some good health insurance. 

Pick up a Capita Asymulator and Nitro Dropout. 
Figure out what binding company will be replacing my decade plus of predominately riding K2's. Or convince K2 to drop that shitty 3 degree canting feature. 

Exceed 30k subscribers on YouTube.
Exceed 1000 videos on YouTube
Quit the ole day job (September)
Figure out ways to make more money doing this angrysnowboarder thing. 
Hire legit reviewing staff so I no longer have to ride 1000393934848383 pieces of gear myself.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

smellysell said:


> taco tuesday said:
> 
> 
> > Splitboard more. I just bought a Weston Big Chief and Spark Arcs to replace my old split set up.
> ...


164 Prior Backcountry with Spark Blaze bindings and G3 climbing skins.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Well here goes.
> 
> Ride less often so I ride better and have less injuries.
> Hit Japan in February, hopefully not come back with bride or husband. Really hope I don't marry a executive husband.
> ...


If you manage to make a big dent in that list, I guarantee you'll be riding less often. :dry:


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

This was going to be my season flip my bindings around to ride switch more than 50% of the time but I didn't due to ACL surgery recovery and taking it very easy. If I get my knee back to 100% then I'll be doing that for sure. I'm way faster regular than switch and I need to fix that.

I'm heading to freestyle camp on Mt. Hood this summer so I'm hoping the week of coaching and riding between this and next season will help me get used to spinning again on jumps and hitting the XL features I've been dreaming about for two years.

Also, splitboard more.


----------



## roadster (Feb 18, 2019)

This was my first season on the mountain. Grew up in Hawaii and moved to the mainland 4yrs ago. Don't know why I didn't start earlier, I miss surfing, the beach and the weather every living moment of my life. But I had this bias that only rich people could ski/snowboard. I found out that this bias is correct because I'm in debt now due to this new hobby, and not just a little bit, either. It wasn't the gear that killed me but the season passes...Gear can actually be had at an affordable price if you know what you're looking for in the 2nd hand market. But then again, I have me, the wife and 2 kids, so I'm losing in every facet possible...

My first season was spent learning the basics, then learning how to lay trenches. I have to say, my progression wasn't out of line with my expectations, I was able to get out there about 20-25 times this year. I feel like I have a decent grasp of riding in my normal stance. I have found though, that as soon as I get turned around, I'm on my ass. There's quite a limiting factor, I would say, if you don't put the time in to learn switch. As a noob, I can get turned around by just trying to practice an ollie because I happened to pop with just a bit of momentum off my toe side edge, or something.

I've fallen so many times this year, and a few really bad falls at that, just because I can't navigate myself properly while facing the "wrong direction." So in terms of progression, not knowing how to ride switch has severely hampered my growth, to the point that I'm scared to launch a side hit because if I don't land perfectly, I'm falling 100% of the time. For some reason, it's always an awkward fall that seems to hurt, too.

So next season, I'm going to practice switch right out of the gate, with my evening rides being dedicated to switch riding and my weekend rides with the fam going back to regular since days have a more open mountain than nights. Even to go as far as remounting my bindings goofy. This way, I can start incorporating more jumps, ollies and learning how to play with the the nose and tail of the board (pressing, buttering) into my riding without losing confidence of not knowing what to do as soon as I get turned around, or having that mental block of hanging my downhill edge and tomahawking back into the chiropractor's office.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Progress in snowsurfing.


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Manage injury risk better while progressing in the park.
Spend more time in the back country (and get a bit more gear for it).
Find an all-mountain board I like in the demo days (gnu 4 looks interesting).
Use epic pass to get over to the states and canada.
Work remotely next to a mountain for at least a month.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Figure out a way to move back out West 

Until then, keep riding as much 'back-country' as possible


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

kosmoz said:


> 75+ mph in control, elbow drag on heel side, resist from buying Fullbag Diamon Blade


Stop resisting and come to the dark side... :grin:


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Scalpelman said:


> Contrary to kosmoz I want to give in to the diamond blade lust.


Let your inner demons take over... > LOL


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

I know I would love it, but aluminum timeless has only 6 days on it, to early to retire it completely ? which would definitely happen with superior board ?



Mig Fullbag said:


> kosmoz said:
> 
> 
> > 75+ mph in control, elbow drag on heel side, resist from buying Fullbag Diamon Blade
> ...


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

This season was pretty damn good, and it's still not over yet. My group just did a 14-er descent Sunday and it was one of the best descents of my life. I am lucky to have friends who are awesome people that I can visit and ride with in various locations. made new friends this year. 

This year I was on a tour as the only soft-booter and for the first time summited and descended two separate 13ers in a single day. 

saw (the aftermath of) the largest avalanches that have happened in my lifetime. 

I picked-up a new powder board this year and want to ride it more next year (in it's intended snow conditions) but this year will be hard to beat. 

I think I need new boots, or at least new liners. need new pants since mine are worn out. Snowboarding gear doesn't last forever.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

As I'm getting up there in age, I want to do whatever I can now so I can do what these guy are doing at their age. Videos like these keeps me motivated.


----------



## Esengil (Dec 13, 2018)

By the way, I like these videos. I've been watching for a long time.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Hit Japan in February, hopefully not come back with bride...


You might find that difficult if you turn up the charm [I've seen you smile in your videos - it's promising]. As for finding a husband - if you can get in with a Salaryman who works high up in big corporate, you might be able to quit your day job - he'll be working 70hrs/week for the both of you! 



roadster said:


> So next season, I'm going to practice switch right out of the gate, with my evening rides being dedicated to switch riding and my weekend rides with the fam going back to regular since days have a more open mountain than nights. Even to go as far as remounting my bindings goofy. This way, I can start incorporating more jumps, ollies and learning how to play with the the nose and tail of the board (pressing, buttering) into my riding without losing confidence of not knowing what to do as soon as I get turned around, or having that mental block of hanging my downhill edge and tomahawking back into the chiropractor's office.


Good goal. Why not take some beginner lessons, switch? Or if you can find good Youtube vids on the back-foot-out method of instruction, maybe put aside a day of walking up and down the hill, teaching yourself to ride switch [what I did].



sush1 said:


> Work remotely next to a mountain for at least a month.


Hell yes. You're on it! 

Okay, I'll play.....

1. Finally zero in on my ultimate 2 board quiver [if the Lumberjack is as much fun as people say it is, then that'll mean the other deck will be admirably capable in pow, yet still fantastic for surfy groomer carving [compared to my SK and Deep Thinker, that is]

2. Go back to riding plenty of switch - dedicated switch days, mid-week

3. Get back into the park WAY more often, hopefully upping my old-school spinning game [flat spins, no grabs, hands still and not rising above my shoulders when in the air. Think MFM, Devun etc].

3. Get it out of my head that speed is everything, and start getting more carving value from our short runs here in Australia

4. Between overseas and Aus, hopefully 70+ days on snow in the next 12 months

5. Up the value I'm getting at proper hills, such that I hopefully get to the point where I'm no longer interested in riding at Buller [ultimately]

6. Maybe, who knows - I've got some ideas to do with snowboarding, maybe I'll grow a pair and finally do something with them.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Well here goes.
> 
> Ride less often so I ride better and have less injuries.
> Hit Japan in February, hopefully not come back with bride or husband. Really hope I don't marry a executive husband.
> ...


If you are considering Japan and looking for professional reviewers that actually can ride, I suggest you contact Joeys Myoko . http://www.joeysmyoko.com/ . Nice guy, manages 2 shops in Australia and comes to Myoko in Japan with about 50+ quality boards for people to test. You could visit him and have a tax deduction at the same time! Think he also has a Youtube channel doing reviews. Anyway, if you are indeed looking for quality reviewers I suggest him, if you want someone that will insult anyone in their presence, he is not the man.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't have any goals. Just want to ride steep and deep powpow.


----------



## TheLateStarter (Jun 23, 2019)

*Goals for next season*

I just want to continue progressing. I possibly get new equipment since I'm still riding with my beginner's equipment. I want to get more time on the mountain and in backcountry  GIVE ME SOME POW!!!!! Would love to try Heli Boarding too....


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

freshy said:


> I don't have any goals. Just want to ride steep and deep powpow.


Right. Only thing to add to that is "more" 
:grin:


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I want to introduce my 2 year old to snowboarding. Got a 90cm mini board waiting at my snow apartment for her to get used to riding sideways!


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

tokyo_dom said:


> I want to introduce my 2 year old to snowboarding. Got a 90cm mini board waiting at my snow apartment for her to get used to riding sideways!


Sweet! Is that in Jindy?


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Ah would love to be taking her to some Aussie snow (because your season just started!), but as per my nick, i am living in Japan now.

Based in Tokyo, but i have an apartment in the middle of Echigoyuzawa. 

Wondering how we can do this with 2 kids now, i suspect it will be with the little one (9mths old) on my chest while i chase my 2yr 6mth daughter on her new board. Gotta let my wife get out on the slopes as its been a few years since she got a chance to ride, oh and also so she can return the favor and let me out for a few runs.

Ahh it will be a long few years before we can all go riding together


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Ride as much as I can and have fun while doing it.


I'm gonna go with this same goal again for next season. :grin:


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

tokyo_dom said:


> Ah would love to be taking her to some Aussie snow (because your season just started!), but as per my nick, i am living in Japan now.
> 
> Based in Tokyo, but i have an apartment in the middle of Echigoyuzawa.
> 
> ...


Lessons are well worth the money, especially on pow days. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

tokyo_dom said:


> Ah would love to be taking her to some Aussie snow (because your season just started!), but as per my nick, i am living in Japan now.
> 
> Based in Tokyo, but i have an apartment in the middle of Echigoyuzawa.
> 
> ...





smellysell said:


> Lessons are well worth the money, especially on pow days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Haha smelly, that's what my parents did whenever we went to Summit County for Aussie XMas holidays - put me in school, they went off and shredded, my baby sister was in day care so they had all bases covered. 

Dom, what about kids clubs for local kids? Or are they more for older kids e.g. 5 and up? Hmmm. You might have a few years of juggling, actually.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

buller_scott said:


> Haha smelly, that's what my parents did whenever we went to Summit County for Aussie XMas holidays - put me in school, they went off and shredded, my baby sister was in day care so they had all bases covered.
> 
> 
> 
> Dom, what about kids clubs for local kids? Or are they more for older kids e.g. 5 and up? Hmmm. You might have a few years of juggling, actually.


I don't take my youngest on Saturdays because they only run the lifts on the backside on the weekends, so there's usually fresh snow over there haha. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

buller_scott said:


> Haha smelly, that's what my parents did whenever we went to Summit County for Aussie XMas holidays - put me in school, they went off and shredded, my baby sister was in day care so they had all bases covered.
> 
> Dom, what about kids clubs for local kids? Or are they more for older kids e.g. 5 and up? Hmmm. You might have a few years of juggling, actually.


No kids clubs that i have found, at least not her age. I have seen a couple of resorts that offer daycare services. But i think it was like 10,000 yen a day. Probably not bad when you are used to paying $120 for lift tickets, but here in Japan we are used to being on the slopes for 3000yen/USD27/AUD40 for a day. So 10k x 2 makes for a very expensive day on the slopes.

The ski/snowboard schools here start at age 6 or so. I would hope that she can at least hit green runs by then. I will practice buttering and guratori for those times. 

I really wish burton did their riglet thing here in Japan, they have one in China, Korea, just not Japan.

That, or i need to find a child loving friend to come with us (and stay with the kids while we go out)


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

for the 2017/2018 season it was great, we only had the one kid, who was 6-9 months old. We bought one lift ticket, and one parent stayed in the lodge (where they usually have a kids room), while the other boarded. Then at lunch we swap, and the other parent goes out.

2018-2019, my wife was pregnant and totally not cool with me going out to the snow while she was stuck at home with the 1.5yr old wildchild we have.

This season... we need to work something out!


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

tokyo_dom said:


> No kids clubs that i have found, at least not her age. I have seen a couple of resorts that offer daycare services. But i think it was like 10,000 yen a day. Probably not bad when you are used to paying $120 for lift tickets, but here in Japan we are used to being on the slopes for 3000yen/USD27/AUD40 for a day. So 10k x 2 makes for a very expensive day on the slopes.
> 
> The ski/snowboard schools here start at age 6 or so. I would hope that she can at least hit green runs by then. I will practice buttering and guratori for those times.
> 
> ...


Bummer, and yeah I get the cost thing - one man approached me earlier in the year, wanting to practice his English [he was there with his son, I was there with my dad]. 

We got onto Aussie skiing, and he shook his head and said he'd give up the pastime, if it cost 12,000jpy for a day pass like it does here. 

You definitely have to find a child loving friend - load 'em up with the esky and diapers, and shred with the missus.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I should add that to my goals for this next season... Shred with my wife again! We used to be really in tune, but she is worried her time away from the slopes, and additional responsibilities, means she wont ever do jumps or even go into the park again. 

I say once me and the little ones are hitting the medium line of jumps she will change her mind again. Ahh i cant wait until winter time...


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

tokyo_dom said:


> I should add that to my goals for this next season... Shred with my wife again! We used to be really in tune, but she is worried her time away from the slopes, and additional responsibilities, means she wont ever do jumps or even go into the park again.
> 
> I say once me and the little ones are hitting the medium line of jumps she will change her mind again. Ahh i cant wait until winter time...


Yeah that should deffo be a goal - get her back in the park.

And I can relate - I can't wait for winter, either! Start to the season here is somewhat not awe-inspiring.


----------

